# Child abduction?



## penfold (Aug 3, 2014)

Hello,
I have an Aussie friend whose Chinese wife has taken their child to Hong Kong, he signed the documents allowing the child to leave the country as she was born in Aus. She's been in Hong Kong for 6 weeks now and says she's not coming back, wants a divorce and is not bringing the child back. 
Does anyone know what rights or proceedings my friend has/can take to help him get his daughter back or anyone he can contact for advice? 
Thank you for reading.


----------

